

Ask HN: Comfortable chair for small space - saurya

I&#x27;m trying to set up my home working environment to be a bit more ergonomic. I have about 2.5 feet of space between my bed and my desk, I myself am 6&#x27;4&quot; and the desk has about 2 feet of clearance under it. Given these space considerations, does anyone have some recommended chairs?
======
swhopkins
For my home desk I've been very happy with the herman miller setu:
[http://www.hermanmiller.com/products/seating/multi-use-
guest...](http://www.hermanmiller.com/products/seating/multi-use-guest-
chairs/setu-chair.html)

If you get it without the arm rests, it just tucks away, and its very
comfortable.

~~~
dakrisht
+1 for the Setu. Have 4 of them in my office and everyone loves the chair.
Design is great and very comfortable. Also a great price for what you get. You
can find them for $500 - $550 with some negotiating (all dealers will discount
the product for you with enough persistence or if you just ask). A+ chair.

------
pender
Search on "low cost kneeling office chair". Just look at the small /simple
ones. I swapped out my $1000 chair for one that I found at Staples for $100.

This chair also helped to eliminate my back pains while keeping my posture in
good standing (by putting the weight on your knees you're taking it off your
spine).

It's also very comfortable for longer sittings.

~~~
webmaven
I used to love my kneeling chair. Then I gained about 20 pounds. After that my
knees couldn't take the weight anymore.

~~~
pender
That's odd. I would think your back would be more of a problem; after-all with
the kneeling chair you move half the load off your spine (since you still sit)
with the remainder weight being split across two knees... with a traditional
chair you have 100 percent on your spine.) You must have weak knees and a
strong back! :)

------
garysvpa
Lorell Executive High-Back Chair, Mesh Fabric, 28-1/2"x28-1/2"x45, BK Price:
$151.29 & FREE Shipping

